# imported whirlpool bath



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Gino said:


> Hi. Just imported a whirlpool bath from china with a 1 metre lead and plug on it, would you remove the lead and rewire to an isolation switch outside the bathroom or in? The bath sits directly on to the floor so there is no zone 0. Please help.


I don't have an answer for you, but I would be terrified to sit in a tub of water with electric devices made in China.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*whirlpool bath*



InPhase277 said:


> I don't have an answer for you, but I would be terrified to sit in a tub of water with electric devices made in China.


Not to mention the lead in it. It's in most of their stuff. Well...they could be sending the lead only to the USA,but who knows?


----------

